# Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Dezember 2011)

*Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme


----------



## Jarafi (8. Dezember 2011)

*Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

Ich finde es traurig das das heute bei AMD-System noch immer ein Problem ist mit den Kühlern 

Hoffe das besser sich nocht.


----------



## Myrkvidr (8. Dezember 2011)

*Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

Dieser neue Wahn der TDP-Angaben nervt langsam ein wenig - selbst der Freezer 13 wird dieser Angabe nicht wirklich gerecht, ich bezweifele ein müheloses Bewältigen von 150W TDP also stark, zumindest wenn man nicht über eine sehr potente Gehäusebelüftung verfügt.

Aber ansonsten wird es mal wieder ein ganz guter und relativ leiser Kühler zum fairen Preis sein. Wär mal spannend, ihn gegen einen alten Freezer 64 Pro antreten zu lassen und so zu überprüfen, was sich hinsichtlich der internen Verarbeitungsqualität getan hat (Silberlötzinn für die Heatpipes etc.).

@Jarafi: Liegt an den Kühlerherstellern  es gibt genug, die das Design von vornherein so auslegen, dass es auch auf AMD vertikal blasend passt.


----------



## L-man (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

LOL den habe ich früher gehabt (nur nicht in alle 4 Richtungen drehbar also die alte Version) der ist schon mit einem übertakteten 95W CPU überfordert. Das mit den 150W ist ein witz, stand bei meinem auch drauf. Der Kühler hat nur den Bruchteil der Leistung von einem Mugen 2 und co.


----------



## Jarafi (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*



Myrkvidr schrieb:


> Dieser neue Wahn der TDP-Angaben nervt langsam ein wenig - selbst der Freezer 13 wird dieser Angabe nicht wirklich gerecht, ich bezweifele ein müheloses Bewältigen von 150W TDP also stark, zumindest wenn man nicht über eine sehr potente Gehäusebelüftung verfügt.
> 
> Aber ansonsten wird es mal wieder ein ganz guter und relativ leiser Kühler zum fairen Preis sein. Wär mal spannend, ihn gegen einen alten Freezer 64 Pro antreten zu lassen und so zu überprüfen, was sich hinsichtlich der internen Verarbeitungsqualität getan hat (Silberlötzinn für die Heatpipes etc.).
> 
> @Jarafi: Liegt an den Kühlerherstellern es gibt genug, die das Design von vornherein so auslegen, dass es auch auf AMD vertikal blasend passt.


 

Ich weis, nur das man das extra anpreisen muss 2011 ist leicht komisch


----------



## Kaktus (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Ich finde es traurig das das heute bei AMD-System noch immer ein Problem ist mit den Kühlern
> 
> Hoffe das besser sich nocht.


 
Inwiefern gibts bei AMD-Systeme en Problem mit den Kühlern? Mittlerweile lassen sich eigentlich alle Kühler so ausrichten, dass sie nach hinten blasen. Das man dies nicht kann, ist mittlerweile eher die Ausnahme. Siehe hier.


----------



## unterseebotski (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*



L-man schrieb:


> LOL den habe ich früher gehabt (nur nicht in alle 4 Richtungen drehbar also die alte Version) der ist schon mit einem übertakteten 95W CPU überfordert. Das mit den 150W ist ein witz, stand bei meinem auch drauf. Der Kühler hat nur den Bruchteil der Leistung von einem Mugen 2 und co.


 Jepp, in meinem Gehäuse wars auch so: Meine 95W CPU schaffte er grad noch, aber 125W waren zu viel. 150W das ich nicht lache...


----------



## baal-sebul (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

Wow, ein Quantensprung zu meinem alten 64 Pro, weiße Flügelchen und ne neue Wärmeleitpaste. Schlecht ist er nicht und leise auch, aber mit den 150W... DAS würde ich nicht ausprobieren. 
Ein guter Kühler für den schmaleren Geldbeutel, aber sollte das Gehäuse nicht über genügend Frischluftzufuhr und Altluftabfuhr verfügen und dann noch ne weniger sparsame Graka ihr Werk verrichten, dann ist der Kühler sehr gefordert und bei nem neuen FX sicherlich eher überfordert.
Die paar Euro für nen neueren Mugen sollte der FX-Käufer dann doch berappen können.^^


----------



## belle (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Ich finde es traurig das das heute bei AMD-System noch immer ein Problem ist mit den Kühlern
> 
> Hoffe das besser sich nocht.


 
Irgendwie versteh ich das jetzt nicht...
Selbst auf alten AMD-Systemen gefällt mir die Lüfterbefestigung immernoch recht gut, im Gegenteil: Ich konnte mich nie an die "Löcher" bei den Intel-Boards und diese widerwärtigen Push-Pins gewöhnen.


----------



## Thomas2605 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

Schade das die "Spannungswandlerkühlung" weggefallen ist!


----------



## Kaktus (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

Der war ein schlechter Scherz. Kein Board braucht dafür mehr eine extra Frischluftzufuhr. Dafür sitzen ja mittlerweile die massiven Kühler drauf und falls nicht, sollte man mit dem Board eben keine wahnwizigen Spannungen fahren wie es hier einige OC-Kiddis machen. Allerdings wäre für solche Späße der Kühler so oder so zu schwach. Das war auch nur reines Marketing auf das, wie man sieht, viele rein gefallen sind. Bei vielen Produkte werden Dinge beworben die Sinnfrei sind, keinen Zweck haben, es stark übertrieben wird (welch Wunder) oder bei anderen Produkten ebenfalls zu finden sind. 
Da fallen sogar Tester drauf rein. Du willst gar nicht wissen was ich mir schon für Marketinggeblubber anhören durfte wenn ich Samples geordert habe


----------



## geo (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

Ich hatte einen der Vorläufer auf einem X2 6000 verbaut und der hat ausreichend gekühlt wurde übrigens damals beworben mit " ist in der Lage bis zu 200W bla bla... " na ja es war wie gesagt ausreichend für den X2 der unter Last knapp unter 60 Grad blieb.

Realistische Angaben sind das jedenfalls auch nicht diese wurden wohl eher unter Laborbedingungen ermittelt 
Das sich der Freezer in alle Richtungen drehen lässt ist doch nicht neu
War etwas frickelig aber schon immer möglich, sogar entsprechende Haltenasen damit der Kühler immer mittig sitzt war damals schon vorhanden. Ist die Werbeabteilung jetzt erst auf das Feature aufmerksam geworden 

Eines muß ich diesen AC Kühlern lassen, sie sind günstig zumeist leise und sind für Mittelklasse genau das richtige. Ich verbaue Kühler dieser Firma sehr häufig weil sie gut und lange funktionieren und weil die meißten Rechner die bei mir raus gehn eher für Büro usw. sind  Solche Kühler mit einer fetten CPU zu paaren ist natürlich blödsinn, wenn die CPU 300EUR aufwerts kostet kauft man ja keinen Kühler für 19,90, da könnte man ja gleich den Box Kühler verbauen


----------



## Thomas2605 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

Stimmt schon... aber etwas mehr Frischluft für diese Bauteile kann nie schaden vor allem bei günstigen Boards mit nur 3 Phasiger Auslegung.
Weniger Kühlleistung hat man durch die runtergebogenen Lamellen auch nicht.
Hatte mal ein Biostar Board von nem Kumpel da, da sind die Spawas mit nem Athlon X2 5600 schon weggebrannt(ohne OC).


----------



## Kaktus (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

@geo
Es gibt Haufenweise Kühler die besser und teilweise günstiger sind als die von AC.  Da wären der Cooler Master Hyper T3, EKL Sella, Xilence M303, Gelid Tranquilo, Cooler Master 212+ (oder 212+ EVO), Xigmatek Loki.... sind so die ersten welche mir einfallen und alle sind für unter 25€ zu bekommen und teilweise für uter 20€.

@Thomas
Wenn man den absoluten billigsten SChrott von Mainboard kauft (nicht böse gemeint) muss man sich auch über so etwas nicht wundern. Z.b. habe ich ein 55€ Board (Asrock A770DE+) und kann darauf ein X6 auf 4Ghz laufen lassen, ohne das mir etwas weg brennt oder ich die SPAWAS aktiv kühlen muss. Man muss nur ein bisschen schauen was man kauft.


----------



## Thomas2605 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

@ Kaktus

Das ist schon klar würde mir auch kein "Billigst" Board kaufen!


----------



## geo (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

@ Kaktus

Ja wenn man die normalen Endkundenpreise anschaut schon  Im Großhandel sieht das anders aus, nicht so das es nicht Alternativen zu den AC Kühlern gibt, aber warum umsteigen und Experimente machen wenn sich die Dinger als gut erwiesen haben. Ist nicht so das ich nicht auch mal was anderes kaufe z.B. den Hyper T3 der war von der Kühlleistung nicht schlecht, aber subjektiv zum Vergleichssystem mit einem AC Kühler der 10EUR Klasse einfach nur laut, klar hat er etwas besser gekühlt, gerade unter Vollast, ist der AC der leisere Kühler der die verbaute CPU immerhin bei ca. 52Grad gehalten hat. Natürlich habe ich auch versucht den CM Kühler ohne Lüfter zu betreiben aber dafür langt die Leistung nicht. Mit einem AC Lüfter hatte ich sozusagen das optimale Ergebnis mit dem CM Kühler  Der eigendliche Kühlkörper von CM ist eindeutig der bessere in allen Belangen, der verbaute Lüfter hingegen ist eine Frechheit  voll der Radaubruder 

Ich selbst nutze einen CM Gemini leicht modifiziert, mit 2x 140mm Lüfter bei denen man unter Vollast mit einem 965 AMD die Umdrehungen zählen  Rate mal von welchem Hersteller die Lüfter stammen 
Mich begeistert bei AC weniger die Konstruktion des Kühlkörpers als das Laufverhalten der Lüfter  Ist ja nur meine persönliche Meinung, AC baut überdurchschnittlich gute Lüfter die keinen Vergleich zu teueren Produkten scheuen müssen und so manches High End Produkt alt aussehen lassen. Gerade was die Anlaufspannung betrifft.
Genau so muß ich aber sagen, dass die Qualität der Kühlkörper eher durchschnittlich ist und es sicherlich je nach Anwendungsgebiet bessere Alternativen gibt.


----------



## Kaktus (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

@geo
Ich teste Kühler für Planet3Dnow und hab mehr als 80 Kühler durch. Man muss den TX3 nur richtig regeln, dann ist er leiser und stärker als der Freezer, was nun wirklich keine Kunst ist.  Ich persönlich würde so ein Kram gleich aus dem Rechner schmeißen. Der Freezer ist technisch veraltet, in allen belangen. Aber schau dir die Ergenisse selbst an... der Freezer ist immer mit ganz unten zu finden. 
Mitlerweile bereue ich es sogar, den AC Freezer Extrem für meine 5870 geauft zu haben. So ein billiger Schrott ist mir selten unter gekommen. Auch wenndas Ding sehr leise und gut kühlt, die Verarbeitung ist mies, die Kühler für die SPAWAS sind mir 3 mal abgefallen weil die da grottigen WLP-Kleber verwenden. Ich hab AC mehrfach eine Chance gegeben und wurde bisher immer enttäuscht.


----------



## Jarafi (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*



belle schrieb:


> Irgendwie versteh ich das jetzt nicht...
> Selbst auf alten AMD-Systemen gefällt mir die Lüfterbefestigung immernoch recht gut, im Gegenteil: Ich konnte mich nie an die "Löcher" bei den Intel-Boards und diese widerwärtigen Push-Pins gewöhnen.


 
Ich habe das als negativ Punkt der Hersteller gemeint, das sollte ja Standard sein das das drehen möglich ist.
Wenn das extra erwähnt werden muss finde ich es komisch


----------



## Rizoma (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*



L-man schrieb:


> LOL den habe ich früher gehabt (nur nicht in alle 4 Richtungen drehbar also die alte Version) der ist schon mit einem übertakteten 95W CPU überfordert. Das mit den 150W ist ein witz, stand bei meinem auch drauf. Der Kühler hat nur den Bruchteil der Leistung von einem Mugen 2 und co.


 
Das ist Blödsin ich habe den alten 64 Pro immer noch in gebrauch und der Kühlt meinen übertakteten 955BE(125W) ganz gut! Gibt zwar bessere Kühler aber auch schlechtere.


----------



## Kaktus (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

@Rizoma
Du kannst bei deinem Board Gift drauf nemen das die Temps falsch ausgelsen werden. Bekannte und typische Macke bei solchen Kombinationen.  Und in der Regel sind es 10-15°C die zu wenig angezeigt werden.


----------



## Rizoma (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

Wetten das die nicht Falsch ausgelesen werden weil mein altes Board die gleichen Temps ausgelesen hat und von einem Komplett anderen Hersteller war außerdem meine ich gelesen zu haben das dieser bug nur bei X6´er Prozessoren auftreten sollte aber KA in wie weit das stimmt!


----------



## Kaktus (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

Das Problem ist generell und betrifft eigentlich alle AM2 und AM2+ Boards udn es ist egal ob X2, X3, X4 oder X6. Du hast ja keine Vorstellung wie viele Monate wir bei uns eine Kombination gesucht haben die zum Kühler-Testen taugt. Im Grunde waren alle Kombinationsmöglchkeiten die wir in der Redaktion haten von diesem Problem betroffen. 
Wenn du nicht gerade Idle Temps hast die mindestens 10 über Raumtemperatur liegen, hast du schon verloren.


----------



## Rizoma (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

ich habe aber ein AM3 Bord und kein AM2 /AM2+ mehr ^^ Raumtemp. liegt bei ca. 25°C Idletemp. bei derzeit 34°C  das sind haargenau die selben werte die auch mein altes AM2+ Bord geliefert hat und absolut realistisch


----------



## Kaktus (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

Stimmt das klingt realistisch. Da kannst du dir selbst Gratulieren, das ist eher eine absolute Seltenheit


----------



## Rizoma (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

 naja ganz so selten wird es nicht sein ich habe immerhin 100% trefferrate bei 2 Bords

ASRock AliveDual-eSATA2 hatte den Bug nicht und mein aktuelles ASUS M4A77T auch nicht


----------



## Steamhammer (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

Naja, nutze den Freezer64Pro nunmehr seit 6 Jahren auf meinem Athlon64 3200+ @ 3800+ bei 1,45V...Er hält die CPU (selbst so verdreckt wie er grade ist) auf 37° IDLE bei 17,5° Zimmertemp*bibber* . Unter Dauerlast gehts auch schonmal in den 55°C-Bereich, was aber nicht tragisch ist, da er ja eh auf 7V zwangsgedrosselt ist...

Mein Fazit: Mittlerweile mag es besseres geben, aber ich bin mit dem P/L-Verhältniss durchaus zufrieden.


----------



## Steamhammer (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @geo
> Ich teste Kühler für Planet3Dnow und hab mehr als 80 Kühler durch. Man muss den TX3 nur richtig regeln, dann ist er leiser und stärker als der Freezer, was nun wirklich keine Kunst ist.  Ich persönlich würde so ein Kram gleich aus dem Rechner schmeißen. Der Freezer ist technisch veraltet, in allen belangen. Aber schau dir die Ergenisse selbst an... der Freezer ist immer mit ganz unten zu finden.
> .



Hi Kaktus,
Naja, bei euren tests ist der Arctic sicherlich im unteren Bereich-vor allem bei den höheren TDP-Werten. Aber er ist eben NICHT letzter...und ich schätze mal, einige der hinter ihm stehenden Kühler sind deutlichst Teurer(wie der Zalman8700LED z.B.in der 125 Watt-Spalte) .... Der Arctic ist eben nicht mehr der jüngste


----------



## Kaktus (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

@Steamhammer
Der Athlon64 3200 und auch 3800 haben eine TDP die uter 100W liegt. Ud ich hatte vorhin eine ganze Reihe von Kühlern genannt die besser sind und nicht mehr kosten. Bei aller liebe zu seinen guten Anfängen, und für damals war er gut weil es eben nichts besseres gab, heute ist das Ding keine Empfehlung mehr wert. Und den Zalman 8700 würde ich auch niemanden andrehen wollen


----------



## geo (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

@Kaktus

Eigendlich sind wir uns ja einig  
ich finde halt die Lüfter von AC sehr gut und da du Lüfter testest weißt du ja das gerade die Lüfter von AC wirklich sehr leise und gut zu regeln sind. Nicht jedes billige OEM Board kann einen Hyper TX so regeln das er mit einem AC 64 von der Lautstärke her mithalten kann, sprich entweder leise und schlechter als der AC64 oder lauter und viel unnütze Kühlleistung. Ne CPU darf ruhig mal 60Grad bekommen wenn sie dauerhaft ausgelastet ist und das ist ein Scenario das bei den von mir gewarteten Rechnern so gut wie nie statt findet  
Der AC bleibt bei normaler Raumtemperatur weit unter 55Grad real Wert "CPU mit 95W TDP" was im Sommer noch genügend Luft lässt falls das System mal ausgelastet ist.
Ich verkaufe die AC Dinger wirklich deshalb weil ich gute Langzeiterfahrungen damit gemacht habe und ich einfach auf Nummer Sicher gehen will wenn ich einer Firma 100 oder mehr neue Lüfter verkaufe bzw. einbaue 
Klar wenn du schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt hast kann ich deine Abneigung durchaus verstehen.

Ich denke aber das deine Ansprüche, wie die meinen auch, andere sind wie die einer Firma die, die Dinger aus verwaltungstechnischen Gründen anschafft


----------



## Kaktus (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

Es geht nich tnur um schlechte Erfahrungen, sondern um die schlichte Tatsache das es tonnen von besseren Kühlern gibt. Wie ein Board einen AC Freezer gut regeln kann und einen TX3 nicht, verstehe ich übrigens nicht. Denn der Freezer ist bei voller Drehzahl deutlich lauter und muss sehr stark herunter geregelt werden. Allerdings hat AC derart oft den verwendeten Lüfter gewechselt das es gut sein kann, das du andere Modelle hattest als ich getestet habe. Es gibt ja zig Auflagen vom Freezer. Naja, ich will dich nicht bekehren, ich würde aus meiner Erfahrung heruas, derzeit (kann sich ja auch wieder ändern) keinen AC Kühler empfehlen, beim besten Willen nicht.


----------



## geo (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

wie gesagt ich verstehe das


----------



## Dexter74 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*



geo schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen der Vorläufer auf einem X2 6000 verbaut und der hat ausreichend gekühlt wurde übrigens damals beworben mit " ist in der Lage bis zu 200W bla bla... " na ja es war wie gesagt ausreichend für den X2 der unter Last knapp unter 60 Grad blieb.


 
auf meinem X2 6000 werkelte damals auch ein AC Kühler, aber 60° hatte ich nicht mal im Sommer


----------



## therealbastard (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

@ Kaktus: Natürlich gibt es Tonnen von anderen Kühlern, die Frage ob diese qualitativ, aber vor allem auch effektiv besser sind sollte sich jeder trotz aller Tests aber genauer anschauen. Die Faktoren, wie der grundsätzlich vorhandene Airflow in den unterschiedlichsten Gehäusen spielt eine viel größere Rolle, denn schon ein "schlecht" verlegtes Kabel kann dafür sorgen das Verwirbelungen entstehen, die mal eben satte 5-8 Grad Unterschied bringen können.
Ich habe auf meinem neuen System (siehe Signatur) auch zunächst mit den weit aus teureren bequiet Modellen in Schwarz kalkuliert, bis mir mein Händler den für 34,50€ Ladenpreis erhältlichen Freezer13 Ltd.Ed. empfohlen hat, da er wußte das in meinen System (NZXT LexaS, mit 4 Lüftern) vom Airflow her alles stimmt...
Nachdem ich mein "Naserümpfen" beendet hatte, kam der Kauf/Einbau/Test...alles im grünen Bereich.
Ich bekomme unter Vollast meinen 2600er K mit 3,5GHz (Standard)takt nicht über 51 Grad...auch nicht auf Dauer. Und nein, er ist nicht zu laut, da ich diesen Rechner auch als ProAudio PC nutze und in vier Meter Entfernung ein Großmembrankondenser als Mikro steht...kenne ich den Begriff "Lautstärke...;o) 
Ich muß hier bei aller (früherer) Skepsis gegenüber AC, aber echt einmal eine Lanze für die brechen, denn zumindest im Preissegment von 30 Euro (aufwärts) sind sie mindestens genauso gut wie die Hersteller, die doch sehr "merkwürdig" ihre weitaus höheren Preise rechtfertigen. Sein es nun Prolimatech oder Noctua...die sicher gut sind, aber keine doppelt so hohen Preise durch Ihre Leistung rechtfertigen können.
Trotz Testergebnisse in Magazinen, inkl. dem hier...in Jedem Rechner sieht es aus o.g. Gründen unreproduzierbar anders aus.


----------



## elohim (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

Einen unübertakteten 2600k kann jeder 20€ Kühler leise kühlen, das ist nun wirklich keine Herausforderung. Deine 95W CPU kann man mittlerweile sogar komplett lüfterlos kühlen, nur mal so am Rande. Und nur weil du zufrieden mit deinem Kauf bist, heisst dies doch nicht, dass es keine besseren Altrernativen zum gleichen Preis bzw günstigere ALternativen mit der gleichen Leistung gegebn hätte, oder? 

Prolimatech und Noctua rechtfertigen Ihre Preise übrigens mit hervorragender Verarbeitungsqualität, Service und sehr guter Kühlleistung, wobei letztere nur für Leute interessant ist die Ihre CPU via Übertaktung auch ein wenig mehr fordern.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

Mehr Auswahl im ~20 € Bereich is nie verkehrt ...

Sieht doch ganz vernünftig aus das Teil. Muß ja nicht immer n Monsterkühler für 40+ € sein ...

Ich mag mittlerweile lieber die einfacheren und leichteren Modelle.

Hauptsache sie _kühlen ordentlich_ und sind dabei _nicht zu laut_.

Beides scheint ja hier der Fall. Vor allem wenn man nicht viel übertakten will, höchstens ein wenig, reichen die ( günstigen ) doch meistens.


----------



## Kaktus (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

@therealbastard
Prolimatech und Noctua sind Premiumhersteller die, wie elohim schon sagt, einen umfangrechen Service, extrem hohe Qualität und im Falle von Noctua, eine sehr reichhaltige Ausstattung bieten. 

Was den Airflow im Gehäuse betrifft, offen gestanden sind 51°C bei 4 Gehäuselüftern und sicherlich einer Umgebungstemperatur von unter 24°C, alles andere als gut.  Nicht bei einer 95W TDP CPU, was wie elohim auch schn sagt, soziemlich jeder Kühler leise bis lautlos kühlen kann. Da kann ich dir fast ein Dutzend im Schlaf aufzählen die keine 30€ kosten und allesamt besser ider mindestens gleich gut sind. 
Im übrigen hat dir dein Verkäufer einen ziemlichen Bären aufgebunden. Sicherlich spielt der Airflow im Gehäuse eine Rolle, nur bietet der Freezer absolut nichts was andere Kühler nicht auch bieten.


----------



## Dexter74 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

Nenne mal ein paar, habe  nämlich damals keinen gefunden der es laut Tets mit den AC mithalten konnten. Die waren entweder Lauter oder hatten eine schlechtere Kühlleistung.


----------



## therealbastard (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

...und genau da sind wir doch beim Thema...

@elohim 
Eben deshalb vergleicht doch nicht gleich Eier mit Äpfeln, die AC´s in der Preisklasse reichen anscheinend aus um leicht übertaktete CPU´s ausreichend zu kühlen...um nichts anderes geht es. Und nicht jeder User der teureren Produkte treibt seinen PC an die Grenzen. Alternativen hin oder her...die mag es geben. Meine Erfahrung ist also in erster Linie ein Tipp für die, die sich die gleichen Fragen gestellt haben, wie ich...Naserümpfender Weise.
@all
Habe ich hier irgendwo was davon geschrieben, das ich meine ca. 50 Grad als Benchmark aufstelle...Nein. Weil ich auch nicht erwähnt habe das noch zwei RME Hammerfall PCIe Audiokarten verbaut sind, die nun einmal sowohl der Grafikkarte die Luft nehmen, als auch eben den von mir genannten Airflowproblem entsprechen. Womit mir die 50er Marke ausreicht, da ich weiß das der "boxed" hier bis zu 80 fahren würde... mit 4 Lüftern.
Verarbeitungsqualität....mmhh...mal schauen. Alle Kühlfinnen gerade und stabil, Lüfter sitzt perfekt und ist nicht mit Federklammern gesichert...die Leitpaste hat bislang Bestnoten erzielen können und ist schon "voraufgetragen". Montage war pipifax und stabil ist die Halterung auch noch...


----------



## elohim (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

Es ist doch auch schön wenn du zufrieden bist, aber das ändert ja nix an der Tatsache, dass es für das Geld besseres gibt...


----------



## Kaktus (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

@Dexter74
Such dir hier welche aus. Spontan... EKL Sella, Xilence M303, Xigmatek Loki, Cooler master TX3 und Hyper 212+ (oder die Evo Versionen von beiden).


----------



## Dexter74 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

ok, dann schränken wir das mal etwas ein.
- günstig
- als Ersatz für den lauten Boxed, also ohne das man den Rechner wieder auseinanderreißen muss
- leise
- gute Kühlleistung  

bei den 4 Punkten bleibt nicht mehr soviel übrig und wenn man dann noch andere Meinungen/Test anschaut, landet man doch oft wieder bei AC.


----------



## elohim (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

Cooler Master Hyper TX3 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (RR-910-HTX3-GP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn Sella (Sockel 775/1155/1156/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000053) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

die sind gleich teuer/günstiger als der Freezer 64 und gleichzeitig besser (leiser bei gleicher Leistung, höhere maximalleistung), was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## Dexter74 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

Der Selle schneidet bei anderen Tests kaum besser wie der boxed ab. Wenn man sich einen anderen kauft sollte er nicht nur leiser, sondern auch die Kühleistung spürbar besser sein.

Den Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro gibt es schon seit Ende 2005 und er hat meinen X2 6000+ damals super gekühlt, vorher hatte ich einen Alpine 64 drauf mitdem hatte zwar höhere Temps was bei einem Kühler der bis 90W ausgelegt ist nicht verwunderlich ist, aber auch keine Probleme.


----------



## Kaktus (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: Frei drehbarer Kühler für AMD-Systeme*

Ich hatte dir einen Test verlinkt in dem diverse TDP Klassen und ca. 80 Kühler getestet wurde. Da kann man sich ja auch mal selbst die Mühe machen und ein wenig lesen.


----------

